# Fakes



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

This past week the media here in Japan are doing pieces of fakes. Mostly fake phones and i-pads and such. Got to love how they organize the the news together. Talk about team work. But these pieces and reading that most kids think any food tastes better in a Mc'donald bag and I'm just left thinking that these fakes are like 21st century Robin Hoods. Water costs as much as Coke. Regardless of the name, if the consumer isn't fooled I don't even really consider it fake.


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Good fakes show how overpriced exactly are the original items.
Bad fakes are ... really annoying and could be dangerous. As I've seen most of those in the form of car parts, and bad fakes seem to be made out of cheese.

But you got to love how cheap you can get by with a good fake... even if it requires a little aftermarket work to get it to work perfectly.


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

There was a good piece on fake iphones in Africa. All these people who could never afford a real one are having their lifes changed in drastic ways by being able to afford the fakes.


----------

